
Show HN: Hodor - a simple solution to localize your iOS App quickly - Aufree
https://github.com/Aufree/Hodor
======
fiatjaf
In portuguese we don't pronounce the "h" in some occasions, "hodor" is one of
them.

"Odor" means "smell" in portuguese.

------
wingerlang
We use something like this, and some of the issues we've had is that 3rd party
libraries or such will kind of break as they will still read the device
language - creating a mismatched experience for the user.

